# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  من هو المتنبي

## ابن مصر

من هو المتنبي 
هو أبو الطيب أحمد بن الحسين الجعفي ولد في مدينه الكوفة (في العراق) في محله كنده سنه 303 هجريه [915م] (2). وعدا ديوان شعر المتنبي فأن ما هو معروف عن سيرة حياته فهو القليل المأخوذ عن روايات منقولة ومختلف فيها في كثير من الأحوال. والد المتنبي كان سقاءا ليس ذي صيت وشأن ووالدته توفيت في صباه ونعرف القليل عنهما إذ لم يتناولهما شعره. ويبدو أن المتنبي قد تربى على يد جدته بعد أن قضى فترة من طفولته في البادية. ولقد ذكر جدته في شعره مسميا إياها أما ونعرف عنها أنها من صلحاء النساء العربيات في الكوفة (2). ولقد رثاها المتنبي حين ماتت في غيابه بقصيده مشهورة مطلعها (3): 

ألا لا أرى الأحداث مدحا ولا ذما فما بطشها جهلا ولا كفها حلما 

لزم الوراقين وقرأ على أكابر العلماء الذين منهم الزجاج وأبا إسحاق والسراج وأبا بكر ونفطويه وأبن رستويه ولقد أهتم بأبي تمام والبحتري وبشار وأبي نواس كما قرأ الفلسفة والمنطق والتصوف (4). وقد كان واسع الإطلاع بالعربية شعراً ونثرا (لا يسأل عن شيء إلا وأستشهد له من كلام العرب)(5). 
عاش طفولته في زمن مضطرب في نهاية الخلافة العباسية (6). وقد صلب الحلاج بعد أن عذب بسبب اعتقاده الصوفي عندما كان المتنبي طفلاً في السادسة من العمر. وشغلت العباسيين فتن الخوارج والزنج والقرامطة. فقد قتل الخليفة المعتضد في بغداد سنة 320 هج وكان قد خلع قبل قتله مرتين. ويستولي البويهيون على بغداد عام 334هـ ويستولي الأخشيديون على حكم مصر عام 323هـ كما يؤسس الحمدانيون دولتهم في شمال الشام بعد صراع مع الإخشيديين. 
وإذا كان المتنبي قد عاش فترة انهيار الحضارة العربية الإسلامية فقد جعله ذلك يسعى لإنقاذ روح هذه الحضارة ومن خلال شعره (4). لقد هاجم القرامطة الكوفة عام 312 هـ/927 م مما جعل عائلته تنتقل إلى بلدة السماوة هرباً حيث عاش سنتين قبل رجوعه إلى الكوفة عام 315هج ولم يبق طويلاً إذ توجه إلى بغداد في عام 316هـ (928م) ومنها إلى اللاذقية ومنها الى مختلف مدن الشام. أعتقل وأودع السجن في العام 322هـ [934م] حين أتهم بإدعاء النبوة بسبب أبيات قالها ثم أطلق سراحه أثر تدخل أحد الأمراء. تزوج في العام 329هـ[940م] على الأرجح من شامية أنجب منها ولده الوحيد محسد. أستمر بالانتقال بين الشام ومصر إلى أن أستقر به المقام في حلب عند أميرها سيف الدولة الحمداني الذي جعله شاعره المفضل سجل مفاخر ومعارك هذا القائد العربي إلى أن أوقع الحاسدون بينه وبين سيف الدولة فسافر المتنبي وقلبه مليء بالأسى عام 346هـ[957م] إلى دمشق ثم إلى مصر حيث أتصل بحاكمها كافور الإخشيدي. ولما لم يجد عند كافور المكانة التي تليق به والتي وعد بها رحل هاربا من مصر إلى نجد ثم إلى الكوفة التي بلغها في 351هـ [962م].توجه بعد ذلك إلى بغداد ومنها سافر إلى بلاد فارس حيث وصل أرجان بشيراز في عام 354هـ [965م] حيث مدح عضد الدولة البويهي الذي أجزل العطاء اليه. توجه في نفس العام إلى بغداد ثم منها إلى الكوفة حيث قتل في الطريق إليها عند دير العاقول على يد أقارب رجل يدعى ضبة كان المتنبي قد هجاه. قتل مع المتنبي أبنه المحسد وكل من كان معه من خدم ومرافقين وتناثرت كتبه وأوراقه وبينها ديوان أبي تمام شاعر المتنبي المفضل. وقد رثاه الطبسي بقوله (5): 

ما أرى الناس ثاني المتنبي أي ثانٍ يُرى لبكرِ الزمان 
هو في شعره نبيٌ ولكن ظهرت معجزاته في المعاني 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أدب ومكانة المتنبي 
حظي شعر المتنبي باهتمام وقراءة وشرح لم يحظ به أي شاعر آخر لا في الجاهلية ولا في صدر الإسلام ولا في أي عصر بعده. ولقد أقترح بعض نقاد الشعر القدماء بأن أجمل بيتا للشعر قالته العرب هو بيت المتنبي في الغزل: 

لك يا منازل في القلوب منازل أقفرت أنت وهن منك أواهل 

لكن مكانة المتنبي تبرز من خلال تعبيرة عن خوالج النفس العربية على مدى الأزمان بما جعله أكثر الشعراء شعبية (4). لقد جرى شعر المتنبي مجرى الأمثال الشعبية لما فيه من بلاغة وحكمه وفهم ومحاكاة للطبيعة الإنسانية (7). ومن بعض الأبيات التي جرت مجرى الأمثال: 


-ما كل ما يتمنى المرء يدركه تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن 
-ذو العقل يشقى في النعيم بعقله وأخو الجهالة في الشقاوة ينعمُ 
لا يسلم الشرف الرفيع من الأذى حتى يراق على جوانبه الدمُ 
-والهجر أقتل لي مما أراقبه أنا الغريق فما خوفي من البللِ 
-,إذا أتتك مذمتي من ناقص فهي الشهادة لي بأني كاملُ 
-إذا أنت أكرمت الكريم ملكته ,إن أنت أكرمت اللئيم تمردا 
-أعز مكان في الدنا سرج سابحٍ وخير جليس في الزمان كتابُ 
-من يهن يسهل الهوان عليه ما لجرح بميتٍ إلامُ 
-ومن يك ذا فم مر مريض يجد مراً به الماءا الزلالا 
-عيد باية حال عدت يا عيد بما مضى أم لأمر فيك تجديد 
-على قدر أهل العزم تأتي العزائم وتأتي على قدر الكرام المكارمُ 
-الرأي قبل شجاعة الشجعان هو أول وهي المحل الثاني 
-كريشة بمهب الريح ساقطة لا تستقر على حال من القلق 

هل كان المتنبي مصاباً باضطراب الاكتئاب المتكرر 
لقد أتفق كل من الأستاذ عباس محمود العقاد والأستاذ علي أدهم (2) وكذلك الدكتور طه حسين (8) بأن من يقرأ ديوان المتنبي يخيل إليه أنه لم يضحك في حياته سوى مرة واحدة وذلك في شبابه حين مر برجلين قتلا جرذا وأخذا يفتخران بضخامة جسمه حين قال: 

لقد أصبح الجرذ المستغير أسير المنايا صريع العطب 
رماه الكناني والعامري وتلاه للوجه فعل العرب 

كما أن من أشهر قصائد المتنبي هي تلك التي وصف فيها مرضه وهو في مصر. ومع أن العديد من شراح المتنبي يظنون بأنه كان يصف مرض الحمى غير أن عميد الأدب العربي طه حسين قد أكد في كتابه "مع المتنبي" بأن المتنبي كان إنما يصف اكتئابه وليس الحمى حين قال (8): 

وملني الفراش وكان جنبي يمل لقاءه في كل عام 
قليل عائدي سقم فؤادي كثير حاسدي صعب مرامي 
عليل الجسم ممتنع القيام شديد السكر من دون المدام 

ويناقش المتنبي رأي الطبيب الذي كان يظن بأن علته جسمية فيقول: 

يقول لي الطبيب أكلت شيئا وداؤك في شرابك والطعام 
وما في طبه أني جواد أضر بجسمه طول الجمام 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هو أبو الطيب أحمد بن الحسين المتنبي (الذي عاش بين 915 إلى 965م) والذي يعتبر من أشهر وأعظم شعراء العربية. أثّر على الشعر العربي على مدى العصور واُقتبس على نحو واسع وأشعاره تستعمل شعبياً كحكم وأمثال. 
الدكتور طه حسين واحد من أكبر نقاد التاريخ الأدبي العربي في النصف الأول من القرن العشرين علّق في كتابه "مع المتنبي" بأن قراءة ديوان المتنبي تعطي الإنطباع بأنه مكتئب ضحك مرة واحدة فقط في حياته. لقد استعملت معاير تشخّيص مرض الإكتئاب لمسح وتقييم أشعار ديوان المتنبي. لقد برهن هذا المسح مقترح الأستاذ طه حسين بأن المتنبي قد عانى من جمع كبير من الأعراض الإكتئابية خلال سنوات حياته. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أبو الطيب المتنبي هو شاعر العرب الكبير الذي عاش في القرن العاشر الميلادي والذي كان ولا يزال "مالئ الدنيا وشاغل الناس". لقد عبر بشعره عن ما يختلج في نفس الإنسان العربي من أنف واعتزاز وحزن واكتئاب. ولا ينطبق هذا التعبير على زمن المتنبي فحسب بل تجاوز زمنه ليعبر عن ويتناجى مع اختلاجات النفس العربية في كل مكان وزمان وفي أفراحها وأتراحها. وإذا كانت القيمة العلاجية النفسية لشعر المتنبي موضوعاً جديراً بالبحث والتمحيص (وهذا موضوع بحث قادم), فإن من المهم أن ندرس في البدء خوالج نفس المتنبي نفسه وانعكاساتها على إنتاجه الشعري. 

أن هناك دلائل متزايدة في بحوث الطب النفسي عن علاقة الإبداع الأدبي بالأمراض النفسية وخصوصا اضطرابات المزاج (Affective Disorders) (1). وبالإضافة الى أهمية هذه البحوث في فهم عملية الإبداع فأنها مهمة كذلك في توعية الجماهير ضد الوصمة المرتبطة بالمرض النفسي من خلال إبراز كون العديد من المبدعين كانوا مصابين بالأمراض النفسية. لقد عاش المتنبي في زمن مضطرب من التاريخ العربي لا يقل اضطرابا عن زماننا هذا. كذلك مر هو شخصيا بأحداث حياتيه (Life Events) ومشاكل عاطفية جله –إنعكست في شعره- لابد وأن كان لها تأثير على مزاج المتنبي وصحته النفسية وكما نعرف اليوم من أبحاث الطب النفسي. في هذه الدراسة حاولت البحث ومن خلال شعر المتنبي عن العلامات السريرية للاضطرابات الاكتئابية في مختلف مراحل وأزمات حياته. 
منقولة للااستفادة
ابن مصر

----------


## د. حورية البدرى

شكرا أخى ابن مصر أن أحضرت بيننا شاعرا من أهم شعراء العرب 00
وله حضوره وتأثيره حتى الآن
فالابداع الحق لايتقادم أو يموت 00

و00 حتى نعرف أصولنا وتراثنا 00 فلا نكون ؛
" كريشة بمهب الريح ساقطة 00 لاتستقر على حال من القلق "
كما قال المتنبى

شكرا لك أخى

----------


## ابن مصر

الف شكر اختي الذوق
وربنا يخليكي يارب
شكران  د -حورية
ابن مصر

----------

